# Facebook



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

Have you guys thought about starting a Facebook page? I say this because it's much easier to post pictures and easier to reach a bigger community base. There's a lot of ignorance out there in the "pitbull" community and I feel like the knowledge here should be shared. What do y'all think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

There has been a Gopitbull page on the Book of Faces for several years. Perhaps a member who uses it would be so kind as to post a link.

Joe


----------



## Brick2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

sdominado91 said:


> Have you guys thought about starting a Facebook page? I say this because it's much easier to post pictures and easier to reach a bigger community base. There's a lot of ignorance out there in the "pitbull" community and I feel like the knowledge here should be shared. What do y'all think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to the search box on fb and type 
gopitbull.com and the page will pull up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua_7373 (Dec 18, 2016)

.... There are tons of pages ... Maybe you should get each other's names... Be careful though there is a lot of hate of non pure breeds on those pages

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

joshua_7373 said:


> .... There are tons of pages ... Maybe you should get each other's names... Be careful though there is a lot of hate of non pure breeds on those pages
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I don't think it's hate for mutts, more hate for BYB and bad breeding practices. I have two mutts but I call them mutts and know the difference. Pure APBT's are special dogs and deserve a lot of respect :cheers:


----------



## zay2dazay (Oct 13, 2017)

Yup. Just joined the facebook group!


----------



## FandN (Oct 28, 2018)

I was lived in the era where the forum is the most crucial thing to gather some info or participate with the community, during that time, Facebook was not born yet and the forum thing is everywhere.


----------

